# forgot to aspirate!!



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

I forgot to aspirate and there seemed to be more blood after injection than usual, should I be worried bit paranoid now?

The bleeding stopped after I put pressure on it just seemed alot more blood than usual.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

No worries mate, I've forgotten to aspirate a couple of times and nothing's happened from it. There's a fairly small chance of you hitting a vein and the likelihood is you haven't. Some injections just seem to be more painful and bloody than others, but that's just the way it is; it doesn't mean you've hit a vein though. Just make sure to aspirate next time to put your mind at ease. You'll be fine  .


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

i only aspirate about 50% of the time anyway and ive always been fine wouldnt worry


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Rudedog said:


> I forgot to aspirate and there seemed to be more blood after injection than usual, should I be worried bit paranoid now?
> 
> The bleeding stopped after I put pressure on it just seemed alot more blood than usual.


Still alive? You'll be fine! :thumb:


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice one lads just needed that reasurrance


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

prodiver thats a good 1


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Rudedog said:


> I forgot to aspirate and there seemed to be more blood after injection than usual, should I be worried bit paranoid now?
> 
> The bleeding stopped after I put pressure on it just seemed alot more blood than usual.


Don't matter mate, you're still here to post this,  i haven't bothered to aspirate for years.


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

is it so bad not aspirating such a bad thing#???


----------



## South Champ Jnr (Mar 26, 2008)

NHS protocol is not to aspirate anymore. ive never aspirated


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i never aspirate don't worry about it


----------



## dan the man (Apr 1, 2009)

fantastic its a pain in the ar5e anyway in and out just the way i like it cheers


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i never aspirate don't worry about it


really? where do you normally jab mate? i was talking about aspirating to someone in the gym today and they laughed at my reasoning for it :confused1:


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigDom86 said:


> really? where do you normally jab mate? i was talking about aspirating to someone in the gym today and they laughed at my reasoning for it :confused1:


i jab

Glutes

Biceps

Rear/side delts

the NHS do not aspirate, no Doc or nurse i have ever been to has i have not for 20yrs i just don't feel the need


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

dc55 said:


> Personally I think its good practice too. If your jabbing the quads or glutes then the chances of hitting a vein or soooooooo slim.


They're not so slim...

Personally I'd be very afraid of pushing any more than 1 ml into a vein through not aspirating!

I've seen someone give themselves a minor embolism and I can tell you I thought for a few seconds he wouldn't make it..! mg:

In fact when your injection technique is good you get blood showing in the needle top without a big pull-back - and this is what experienced medical professionals watch for.

With small volume water-based shots like inoculations aspiration is unnecessary, but with oil-based gear you should always aspirate!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

so why don't most nurses and Doc's?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> i jab
> 
> Glutes
> 
> ...


wow your the last person i would expect to say that.


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> so why don't most nurses and Doc's?


They do - very deftly - with oil-based injections - as I was taught to and have observed often.

With the sort of small water-based inoculations you experience at the local surgery there's no need...


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigDom86 said:


> wow your the last person i would expect to say that.


Why?



Prodiver said:


> They do - very deftly - with oil-based injections - as I was taught to and have observed often.
> 
> With the sort of small water-based inoculations you experience at the local surgery there's no need...


sorry mate but they don't.....my wife trained as a midwife and she has told me they never taught them to, so you may of done it but my pion is it is not common practice if the risk was that high you would think it would be definatly done in all cases


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

I do it, but then i'm new to the game.

Doesnt take much longer, saying this though iv'e found my sweet spot on my quads and iv'e never had blood aspirate so far.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> Why?


just reading your posts on other threads like i respect your gear usage and the fact you get bloods done etc. i just thought you out of anyone would aspirate thats all, in terms of safety etc


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

To be honest id rather be safe than sorry.. And for the extra 2 seconds it takes to aspirate id rather do it than not.

Strange you say that Paul, I spoke with a good friends mother last night about this and she said depending on the dosage they are taught to aspirate.

Maybe its one thing for somebody and one for another?


----------



## Rudedog (Jan 14, 2009)

Interesting to hear so little people bother to aspirate.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Here goes in my time to look like a bell e*d but what are you talking about ?

Sorry and really not being rude but could some one explain what this practice is ?

Cheers.


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Here goes in my time to look like a bell e*d but what are you talking about ?
> 
> Sorry and really not being rude but could some one explain what this practice is ?
> 
> Cheers.


Aspirating involves pulling back on he plunger slightly after you've inserted the needle to check you're not in a vein.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Willie said:


> Aspirating involves pulling back on he plunger slightly after you've inserted the needle to check you're not in a vein.


Thank you..........god knows how you do it when you jab your ar*e but thanks all the same.

:thumb:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Here goes in my time to look like a bell e*d but what are you talking about ?
> 
> Sorry and really not being rude but could some one explain what this practice is ?
> 
> Cheers.


It's dangerous to introduce non-isotonic, ie. incompatible, substances into the bloodstream because they can cause obstruction and clotting - an embolism - which can travel to the heart and lungs and can kill.

Oil-based steroids are non-isotonic. A very small amount, 1ml or less, in the bloodstream probably won't kill, but it's risky to inject more without ensuring it goes into the muscle and not a vein.

To do this, once the needle tip is in the muscle, the syringe plunger is pulled back slightly - aspiration - to see if any blood appears in the needle fitting.

If there is it indicates the tip is in a blood vessel and it is not safe to inject. The needle should be pulled out and injection tried again elsewhere.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> It's dangerous to introduce non-isotonic, ie. incompatible, substances into the bloodstream because they can cause obstruction and clotting - an embolism - which can travel to the heart and lungs and can kill.
> 
> Oil-based steroids are non-isotonic. A very small amount, 1ml or less, in the bloodstream probably won't kill, but it's risky to inject more without ensuring it goes into the muscle and not a vein.
> 
> ...


Been injecting for nearly ten yrs now and never heard of it and never done it, clearly been very lucky. I was always under the impression where l inject (the top right or left qtr of cheek) is muscle and does not carry any veins. Is this no the case ?

:confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


----------



## Prodiver (Nov 14, 2008)

gemilky69 said:


> Been injecting for nearly ten yrs now and never heard of it and never done it, clearly been very lucky. I was always under the impression where l inject (the top right or left qtr of cheek) is muscle and does not carry any veins. Is this no the case ?
> 
> :confused1: :confused1: :confused1:


Ever cut through a piece of steak? Seen the veins?

You're never further than an inch or so away from a minor blood vessel, even in the upper outer quadrant of your glutes.

But why guess or hope for the best? Providing you aspirate - which takes all of 5 seconds - you'll always be safe...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Prodiver said:


> Ever cut through a piece of steak? Seen the veins?
> 
> You're never further than an inch or so away from a minor blood vessel, even in the upper outer quadrant of your glutes.
> 
> But why guess or hope for the best? Providing you aspirate - which takes all of 5 seconds - you'll always be safe...


how can you aspirate when using glutes? i just dont see how you can use two hands to inject here :confused1:


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> how can you aspirate when using glutes? i just dont see how you can use two hands to inject here :confused1:


you can aspirate with one hand, its a bit tricky but can be done and hard to explian but i aspirate one handed on delts!


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> how can you aspirate when using glutes? i just dont see how you can use two hands to inject here :confused1:


Easy but I wont be doing my glutes anymore! Quads for me.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

why no glutes no more?

also how would you aspirate with one hand? is it ok to let go of the syringe in the muscle? i would thought when you pull back it would jerk the needle back too


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigDom86 said:


> just reading your posts on other threads like i respect your gear usage and the fact you get bloods done etc. i just thought you out of anyone would aspirate thats all, in terms of safety etc


i could say the same about getting bloods done after every cycle to make sure you have not done any damage to the internal organs....to me it seems strange many jab UGL gear but don't get bloods carried out or ECG to check your heart...


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> why no glutes no more?
> 
> also how would you aspirate with one hand? is it ok to let go of the syringe in the muscle? i would thought when you pull back it would jerk the needle back too


right i will have a go at explianing it but if it comes out garbage im sorry!

move your hand to the end of the barrel once in of course then hold the plunger between thumb and index finger whilst putting your middle finger against one of the wings on the barrel, now use your middle finger to apply pressure aginst the barrel whilst pulling back on the plunger with your thumb and index finger!

you dont have to apply that much pressure to see if your in a blood vessle or not so just a little pressure is needed!

thats how i have always done it, its fiddly at first but your get the hang of it mate:thumb:


----------



## Goose (Jan 29, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i could say the same about getting bloods done after every cycle to make sure you have not done any damage to the internal organs....to me it seems strange many jab UGL gear but don't get bloods carried out or ECG to check your heart...


Well in that case they are idiots then if they don't do that. End of the day this is your body we are talking about and everyone should be ensuring what they are putting into it is done in a safely manner.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

exactly now many might judge me for not aspirating but they don't get bloods checked have heart scans.....or just a general health check yet judge me on something that is not common practice in the NHS...


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

for something that takes 5s why not though? just curious


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

because i have never done it the medical people i have spoken to say that they don't......can i ask when you use gear will get bloods carried out after every cycle? or get an ECG done to see what effects gear has had on your heart?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

If i'm honest i only get bloods done, and that's really just to see Test levels and keep and eye on the ovbious such as cholesterol etc

Should really get an ECG done also but do you have to go private for that or will your doc send you as he does for bloods?


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

I never aspirated or had bloods done when i was on the gear or heart scans neither did any of my mates,this may sound stupid but how much does getting your blood checked out cost and how much is a heart scan, you cant just go to the doc's and say doc i'm on the gear and want my blood checked and i want a heart scan, he would tell you to pi$$ off and that the nhs was not set up for roiders.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i get my bloods and heart checked by my Doc so we can see if there is an issue we catch it early...

i would tell any Doc who dismissed your request that the NHS is something you pay for you don't smoke or are obese and these two things cost more than any person taking gear would ever cost the NHS


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> how can you aspirate when using glutes? i just dont see how you can use two hands to inject here :confused1:


If you look on spotinjections.com you'll see that most of the pics show guys aspirating with one hand. It's very easy.


----------



## alan87 (Apr 27, 2009)

2fat2old...why not? i reckon my doctor would like the fact that im trying to take gear safely and taking all precuations while on it...in his eyes he cant stop you from going on it but can make sure you do everything you can to do it safely....


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Pscarb said:


> because i have never done it the medical people i have spoken to say that they don't......can i ask when you use gear will get bloods carried out after every cycle? or get an ECG done to see what effects gear has had on your heart?


we will see if/when the time comes  i would like to think i could get this done. would a NHS walk in centre be better than going down the doctors?


----------



## 2fat2old (Feb 7, 2009)

alan87 said:


> 2fat2old...why not? i reckon my doctor would like the fact that im trying to take gear safely and taking all precuations while on it...in his eyes he cant stop you from going on it but can make sure you do everything you can to do it safely....


There's not a chance in hell, i know exaclly what he would say i dont think he likes me anyway for some reason.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

BigDom86 said:


> we will see if/when the time comes  i would like to think i could get this done. would a NHS walk in centre be better than going down the doctors?


if you cannot get it done at the Docs then save the money and go private you have the money for gear why not save more for a blood test??


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

cant you just walk into a NHS walk in centre or doctors and just simply ask for a health checkup with blood tests? or wont they do this unless a reason is given


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> cant you just walk into a NHS walk in centre or doctors and just simply ask for a health checkup with blood tests? or wont they do this unless a reason is given


I had a blood test with the docs this morning. When I went before I just said I wanted my heart checked out due to family history of heart attacks and he just printed off the forms and told me to book an appointment with the nurse to take blood. Also said to come back every 6-12 months to get this checked out regularly.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

yes but there is i have no family history of any medical problems at all. wont they check?


----------



## Willie (Feb 17, 2008)

You could just say you're concerned about your heart and want your cholesterol checked. Don't see it being a problem really.


----------



## martj (Feb 23, 2009)

You can get bloods done at your local needle exchange for free, they are going to do mine before cycle, mid-cycle and end of cycle.


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Willie said:


> I had a blood test with the docs this morning. When I went before I just said I wanted my heart checked out due to family history of heart attacks and he just printed off the forms and told me to book an appointment with the nurse to take blood. Also said to come back every 6-12 months to get this checked out regularly.


Same here. As soon as I said "family history" he was filling out the pathology form and has ordered an ECG too.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

martj said:


> You can get bloods done at your local needle exchange for free, they are going to do mine before cycle, mid-cycle and end of cycle.


this service is only available at some needle exchanges


----------



## martj (Feb 23, 2009)

Oh right, thought this was available at all needle exchanges, lucky me then lol


----------



## chickentuna (Apr 13, 2009)

Quite shocked by this post to be honest.

Previously whilst jabbing on aspirating I have drawn blood. If I had not aspirated I would of injected 1ml of cyp and 1ml tren straight into my blood stream.

(I withdrew, changed the needle and jabbed again)

On that note i'll always aspirate no matter.


----------



## green19210 (Jul 26, 2010)

on the subject of getting your bloods done. im coming to the end of a cycle and want to get mine done...but do some of you seriously just say id like my bloods done because ive been on steroids? or do you use the family history stuff etc...


----------



## krave (Aug 20, 2010)

martj said:


> You can get bloods done at your local needle exchange for free, they are going to do mine before cycle, mid-cycle and end of cycle.


I understand this is the case at some NE's,

Do they check test levels end oestrogen levels in with this?


----------



## Ed Mac (Dec 31, 2009)

Just my two cents on aspirating.Used to laugh at guys who said they always aspirated, until when pinning bicep syringe filled with blood imediately has also happend on tricep.Since then always aspirate anywhere i pin bit of an eye opener.Dont think 4 or 5 ml in a vein would be nice.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

To the OP...Have you wrote a will? You're not long for this world


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

G-fresh said:


> To the OP...Have you wrote a will? You're not long for this world


" and may god have mercy on your soul "

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

Aspiration

Aspiration of the syringe plunger once the needle has been inserted into the muscle is an accepted part of IMI procedure but there is no evidence of the need to do this. Justification includes to ensure the drug does not enter the capillaries (Hunter, 2008) or to avoid inadvertent IV administration (Workman, 1999).

Aspiration may be relevant to detect possible penetration of gluteal artery when the dorsogluteal muscle is used - this would indicate incorrect initial land-marking. However, official guidance (DH, 2006; WHO, 2004) does not recommend routine use of the dorsogluteal muscle, and this should be sufficient to justify changing practice. If this site were removed from routine practice, *aspiration could be removed from the procedure*, simplifying it and reducing the risk of adverse events. Pharmaceutical developments including reduced volume and less caustic injectates, along with prescribing changes, now support its removal from selected injection sites.

Aspiration should be undertaken with dorsogluteal procedures as needle insertion is close to the gluteal artery but is not necessary with other sites.

http://www.nursingtimes.net/1952004.article


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

its scary when you read all this stuff,ive never aspirated once!

and still dont do it.must make an effort.


----------



## steve_1111uk (Oct 31, 2008)

Just because im bored at work, ive searched the net to look for reported cases of fat emoblism caused by IV injection and the only case I can find is one where a patient was accidentally given a progesterone drug in peanut oil base by IV infusion, however this was 20mls over 24hrs. That would be some big ass dose of test 

Objectives: To describe a case of fat embolus syndrome with lipoid pneumonia resulting from intravenous infusion of lipid and to illustrate the potential for accidental intravenous administration of vegetable oil-based progesterone preparations in the treatment of oncology patients. Case Report: A patient with recurrent ovarian carcinoma accidentally received approximately 20 mL (0.29mL/kg) of a peanut oil-based methylprogesterone product intravenously via infusion pump over 24 hours. The patient developed a lipoid pneumonia with dyspnea, cough, hypoxia, radiographic infiltrates, and a pleural effusion. She was hospitalized for 4 days, and signs and symptoms resolved over 2 weeks following steroids and supportive care. Discussion: Experience with accidental or intentional intravenous lipid overdose in humans is limited. Typical findings of fat embolus syndrome are similar to lipid aspiration, with respiratory distress, hypoxia, and pulmonary infiltrates. In contrast to aspiration, however, fat embolus syndrome results in lipogranulomas surrounding blood vessels, rather than air passages, and potentially produces cerebrovascular, accident-like symptoms. Management of fat embolus syndrome is similar to that for lipid aspiration. However, as seen in this case, fat embolus syndrome typically resolves over several weeks as opposed to the 3-month to 1-year period seen with aspiration lipoid pneumonias. Conclusions: Accidental intravenous infusion of vegetable oil-based products is a potential complication of the increased use of intravenous progesterones

http://www.informaworld.com/smpp/content~db=all~content=a906562441

Steve


----------

